# Phoenix Moon Valley Lawn



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Bought this house 2 years ago after getting divorced. Love the size of the lot and the location. I have done a little bit here and there over the last year. Looking to get this lawn to amazing status.

I removed almost all the plant material, the planter, etc so I could start from almost scratch. There is 3000SF in the back and about 1800SF in the front. I haven't done much in the front, as I want to make a lot of changes and fix a drainage issue. In the back, I brought in 10 tons of top soil to level and fix the grade and replaced the existing irrigation system. They previously had 6 zones and about 20 sprinkler heads. Made 3 zones with 11 rotors. Coverage is good. Need to replace the irrigation controller but that won't be till later. The existing common Bermuda came back through the new top soil along with tons of weeds. I have sprayed Tenacity and I attempted to reseed with Arden 15. I don't think any of it took. Here are some before pics, when I bought the house, and the before pics after I completed the new irrigation etc.


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Here is where I'm at today. I had lots of weeds and the Tenacity did a good job for the first round. Most of the weeds died off but they are still not gone. I did a ph test and my soil is pretty acidic. Most of it is around 5.5-6.0. I already put down a med application of 10-10-10 along with a med application of PGF Complete. The lawn is slowly coming along, but it will be time to start pushing it. Here is this weeks plan.

Going to verify my watering cycle is getting 1-1.5 inches a week
Renting an aerator from Home Depot
Putting down 25lbs of StaGreen fast acting lime to raise the ph.
Putting down 40lbs of Hunicar
Putting down DuoCide to eliminate any ants/pests

I will give it about 2 weeks and see what the results are. If things look good, I'll be looking to try and cut it low and plant new grass seed. I might go with Royal XTD this time.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Following.....


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Update. Needed to post some pics so I could see if the yard is making improvements.

I haven't done all my soil amendments. Wanted to aerate the lawn first. I rented an aerator from Home Depot, but I didn't like the way it tore up my yard and it didn't really pull full cores. Looking to rent an aerator from AtoZ for Sat morning. It has vertical tines as opposed to the rotating tines. Its a little more money, but we will give it a try. Once I get that done, I can put down all my stuff.

Needed to figure out if I was watering enough or too much so I bought those gauges from Amazon. Looks like I need to switch out some nozzles to get less in some areas and more others. It will be nice to have the same amount of water across the entire lawn. Its a lot of trial and error. between nozzles and duration.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

NIce progress! Not sure where you are in Phoenix (I am Northern/16th Dr) but regardless, I am sure you are also getting scorched by the heat. You do not seem to have a lot of weeds like I do...

THanks for the update.
Marc


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Phxphenom said:


> NIce progress! Not sure where you are in Phoenix (I am Northern/16th Dr) but regardless, I am sure you are also getting scorched by the heat. You do not seem to have a lot of weeds like I do...
> 
> THanks for the update.
> Marc


Thanks Marc. I do have more weeds than I'd like and right now I'm trying to decide how I want to deal with them. I used Tenacity in the spring and that did a good job on most of them. I cant retreat with Tenacity because the label states not to use on bermuda during the growing cycle. I have Q4 and want to put that down, but I also want to do some additional overseeding. I'd like to see if I can overtake the existing common bermuda grass I should make a decision soon and I will post an update.


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Last weekend I was able to aerate, put down Humicar, DuoCide, and Lime. I'm gonna wait a week to see how the lawn reacts. I still need to get my watering dialed in. I need to switch out some nozzles so I get even water distribution across the entire lawn.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I have more weeds than you can shake a stick at and will spray as soon as I can figure out what is appropriate.....


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Still need to look at switching out some nozzles and spot treat some weeds. Looks like the lawn is filling in slowly. I'll be spoon feeding it this weekend.


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

This weeks pics. Bare spots are filling in nicely. Its hard to see but there is a pretty big bare spot in the shadow of that tree. There used to be a 10X16 planter there.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

Coming along nicely @drjones.


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

PhxHeat said:


> Coming along nicely @drjones.


Thank you @PhxHeat


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

Put down some weed and feed last week. Mowed the front and the back. Put down some DiseaseX and Ironite today. Lets see if it makes a difference by next week. Made progress on my Mclane mower restoration project. Got all the lower half parts painted. Got my reel roller yesterday. Should be able to start some assembly next week. Keep an eye out for pics.


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

after all the monsoons and water, here is the current status. BTW - Finished my Mclane restoration project. Cant wait to get the reel ground and start using her.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Restoration?? thats a whole remodel! Looks sweet!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

:shocked: HOLY   :shocked:

Good Job :thumbup:


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

@drjones the lawn is coming along very nicely and looking good.

Heck of a nice job on the resto-mod McLane.
:thumbup:


----------



## drjones (Jun 8, 2021)

@phxheat Thanks.


----------

